# Compound vs. Isolation Exercises



## The Rose (Jul 12, 2001)

Which should be performed FIRST during a training session:  compound or isolation exercises.  For example, when training the quadriceps, should squats be done first or leg extensions?


----------



## Mule (Jul 12, 2001)

Compounds first! If you isolate a muscle that you would use in a compound movement first, then when you do the compound movement you would be weaker. You wouldn't get the full potential of the compound movement.

------------------
Im an Iron Addict!


----------



## TheSupremeBeing (Jul 12, 2001)

Depends.

Isolation exercises are better than compound exercises for inducing growth of the target muscle. For instance, a cable cross-over is better than a bench press for the chest. 

But, because of things like neuroendicrinology, and the actual ROM that each movement has (the point in the lift where the muscle is contracting with the most forcee), the efficiency, among other things that compound lifts cause make them superior overall.

So, if you need to gain 20lbs of muscle, focus on compound lifts and eat. If you need to bring up your chest in specific, do your flyes and limit compound work for that part.

------------------
_Complex problems have simple, easy to understand, wrong answers._


----------



## Charger (Jul 13, 2001)

Compound first! Do a compound exercise first such as bench press then finish off the muscle with a isolation exercise such as flies. Just be sure to warm up first.

------------------
Can't never did nothin,(Dedicated to my father)


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jul 13, 2001)

I agree....do compound movements first.  Unless you are pre-exhausting your muscles, which I will do on occasion to shock them.


----------



## Scotty the Body (Jul 13, 2001)

I agree with TSB. 

------------------
Just another day in the gutter


----------



## Arnold (Jul 13, 2001)

Compound exercises should be the "core foundation" of your work-out, and performed first.

------------------
_Just because the majority believes it, does not make it true!_


----------



## Maki Riddington (Jul 13, 2001)

It would depend but generally I would start with a compound movement.

------------------
Exercise, my drug of choice


----------



## Arnold (Jul 13, 2001)

hey kermit! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






------------------
_Just because the majority believes it, does not make it true!_


----------



## Arnold (Jul 13, 2001)

If you're doing priority training, then that would be an exception. 

For awhile I was using prioriy training on bi's & tri's, so I would do an isolation exercise first. Example, Chest & tri's: skull crushers and/or push downs first, then bench press.

------------------
_Just because the majority believes it, does not make it true!_


----------



## TheSupremeBeing (Jul 13, 2001)

LMAO @ Kermit!

------------------
_Complex problems have simple, easy to understand, wrong answers._


----------



## Mule (Jul 13, 2001)

Scotty you better agree with me you jack ass!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Im an Iron Addict!


----------



## Scotty the Body (Jul 14, 2001)

> *Originally posted by Scotty the Body:*
> I agree with TSB.



I ment Mule, I agree with mule. 
hehehe, kissen ass again, yuck, I feel so dirty. 









------------------
Just another day in the gutter


----------



## Maki Riddington (Jul 14, 2001)

Ya what Prince said.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Exercise, my drug of choice


----------

